# Cuba blends peas and coffee



## omega (Jan 5, 2011)

Wonder if anyone will import this ??

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-america-13277174


----------



## Clement VIII (May 13, 2011)

I would give it a go.

Sad situation for Cuba though


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Clement VIII said:


> Sad situation for Cuba though


I agree. I use a fair amount of Cuban beans and I'm starting to feel a bit guilty about depriving the Cubans of their own coffee.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Don't feel guilty.

It's no different to eating Anchor Butter (cheaper in the UK than in NZ)

Many countries who export goods send their best stuff abroad and charge the locals crazy prices (or leave them short of product)


----------

